# "Flies like a field point" is BS advertisement.



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

Why do all these broadhead companies claim this? In reality I have only ever seen mechanicals fly with field points with no changes made to my setup. With fixed blades of any make I have always had to make some rest adjustments to get them to group with my field points. I'm not saying this is a bad thing because I will take the reliability of a good fixed blade broadhead over a mechanical on big game any day, even if I do have to tinker with them a bit to get them flying good. But I have never taken a fixed blade broadhead out of the pack, screwed it on an arrow and had it fly right with my field points. Even from the fixed blade broadheads that have a reputation for excellent flight.


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

It's like gas mileage in a car. Done by a pro. 
Broadheads fly pretty dang good from a perfectly tuned bow out of a shooting machine.


----------



## goosefreak (Aug 20, 2009)

I dont know about that... I shoot Wacems and they absolutely fly identical to my field tips out of both my bows with absolutely no adjustment at all.

I shoot 3 shot groups in ranges from 20-100 yds. sometimes I'll shoot 1 Wacem fallowed by 2 field tips, Always the wacem first of i risk slicing my fletching off. Point being when I walk up to grab my arrows, I cant tell which one is the broadhead and which ones are the field tips.. They are all nice and tight together.

but, you know the saying, "what works for one, may not work for the other"


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Broadheads have come a long way! If you want to go nuts tuning a arrow, try using the old Satellite Broadheads I used in the late 70s, early 80s. 

I do know if your bow isn't tuned point on, and your arrows "balanced" properly, you'll have a little variance of impact difference. (6" at 30yds.)


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

I use G5 Montec and if anything they group better than my field points lol.

I literally don't have to change anything about my setup. I do keep my bow tuned and use the same arrows, always, I also noticed better groups when I went to a stiffer spine. I was in between 400 and 340's and kept getting told both, I went stiff and it helped a lot. 

My tune, draw weight, and arrows seem to be a bigger factor than the tip. I use to switch between fields, Rage Hypodermics, and G5 Montec and change nothing.


Can I ask, how "off" are they? Up & down or left & right?


----------



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I fought this for a long time until I actually really “tuned” my bow. The slightest issue will be hidden by field tips. However, even with a “perfectly” tuned bow, add the human factor and it can all go out the window!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

RandomElk16 said:


> I use G5 Montec and if anything they group better than my field points lol.
> 
> I literally don't have to change anything about my setup. I do keep my bow tuned and use the same arrows, always, I also noticed better groups when I went to a stiffer spine. I was in between 400 and 340's and kept getting told both, I went stiff and it helped a lot.
> 
> ...


At 40 yards my broadheads were 5 inches to the right of my field points.. I made some lateral adjustments to my rest and now field points and broadheads are grouping together. I realize that broadheads will hit with field points "from a tuned bow." It's just that some would have you believe you can just screw their broadheads on and go hunting without even checking things out. There is always the caveat of "from a tuned bow."


----------



## colorcountrygunner (Oct 6, 2009)

nickpan said:


> I fought this for a long time until I actually really "tuned" my bow. The slightest issue will be hidden by field tips. However, even with a "perfectly" tuned bow, add the human factor and it can all go out the window!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


This is true. I've realized that when I have a sloppy release my arrow flight is gonna look like crap and it is definitely magnified when you have a fixed blade on. If I really concentrate on following through and getting a nice clean release and my bow is tuned I can count on the arrows to look like lasers flying out of my bow.


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

Gotta have a perfectly tuned bow and then they will fly together. You still have to do some final adjustments, but they will fly together. Best way to determine if your bow is setup correctly and to the "T" is shoot a broadhead tipped arrow. The smallest flaw will show up. Tuning the arrow also helps. Not many people take the time to tune the arrow as well.


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Taxidermist, I smiled when you mentioned the 'ol Satellite razors. 
They did have a mind of their own for sure. 
I did kill a deer or two with them, guess I got lucky. 8)


----------



## bow_dude (Aug 20, 2009)

The old satellites weren't that bad. I used the gold colored ones, can't remember the weight anymore...125 grain I think. Killed my first bull elk with one... a 5 pt. Killed a deer or two with them also. Always had to be careful reaching inside the chest cavity to clean the critter. They had a habit of loosing inserts.


----------



## RandomElk16 (Sep 17, 2013)

Watching one of my huntin' shows today and they talked a lot about practice.

"Be sure to always practice with the broadhead you plan to hunt with. If there are any tuning issues or deficiencies with your bow, the broadhead will amplify it!"


----------



## mrkrik (Jan 26, 2016)

To be fair, if an archer doesn't know they should tune their bow to get fixed broadheads to fly with field points.... they probably shouldn't be hunting. There are a lot of great broadheads out there now days that will hit the same spot if you do your job.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

I've never had a problem getting broad heads to fly with my field trips. Same for my kids bows. We always go test before we go out hunting. I test at 80 yards my girls test at 50. I've also never had to adjust my equipment after attaching the broad heads. I've shot satalite, wac'em, g5, grim reapers and a few others. 

Sent from my SM-G960U using Tapatalk


----------

